# Helicopta 100 posts



## alc112

Filicitaciones!!!
Al fín una celebración que no es de 1000
Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Helicopta

Muchísimas gracias Alc, aunque ¿quizás es un poco temprano para felicitaciones? 
Especialmente cuando hay tantas personas con tan mucho más.

 ¡Me doy un poco vergüenza! 

Veo que tú tienes casi 1000 ¡felicitaciones con antelación!


----------



## pinkpanter

No Helicopta, son merecidisimas las felicitaciones porque han sido 100 post de mucha calidad donde has ayudado ¡¡un monton!!

Muchas gracias por toda tu ayuda... y ¡Felices 100 post!


----------



## Artrella

Helicopta said:
			
		

> ¡Me doy un poco vergüenza!



Me encantó la frase Helicopta...   Gracias por tu buena onda y tu excelente ayuda!!! ... ah...y el Helicóptero de Rescate es una hermosura!!!


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations! All the best.


----------



## te gato

Helicopta...Congratulations on 100 posts..
Way to go!!!

te gato


----------



## supercrom

Helicopta said:
			
		

> Muchísimas gracias Alc, aunque ¿quizás es un poco temprano para felicitaciones?
> Especialmente cuando hay tantas personas con tan mucho más.
> 
> ¡Me *da* un poco vergüenza!
> 
> Veo que tú tienes casi 1000 ¡felicitaciones con antelación!


 Forgive me, I couldn't avoid making some corrections.

Manejas mejor ortografía () que el mismo Alexis...  

Nunca es demasiado temprano...
"quien madruga Dios le ayuda"

*CROM*


----------



## Everness

Felicidades helicopta, mi alma gemela (ideológicamente hablando!)


----------



## Helicopta

I was trying to say: I'm embarrassed! 
_¡Me *da*__ un poco vergüenza!_ Translates as_: You embarrass me!_ Or doesn’t it_?_
I should probably start a new thread… 

Anyway, thank you for your kind words of encouragement and appreciation on my reaching this first mini-milestone. 
This seems like a good opportunity for me to say how happy I am to have found this interesting, informative and above all fun site. To be able to come here to be helped and (hopefully) to be of help, to share experiences and opinions on diverse topics and to converse with so many intelligent people from every corner of the globe is truly a marvellous thing. _*¡Viva WR!*_
I certainly intend to stick around and who knows? Maybe one day I’ll even reach the mythical 1000 mark! 

By the way, I know that I am responsible for my own nick name but it’s beginning to sound strange to be addressed as ‘Helicopta’. 
My real name is *Iain* should anyone prefer to use it.


----------



## supercrom

Helicopta said:
			
		

> I was trying to say: I'm embarrassed!
> _¡Me *da*__ un poco vergüenza!_ Translates as_: You embarrass me!_ Or doesn’t it_?_
> I should probably start a new thread…
> 
> My real name is *Iain* should anyone prefer to use it.


 So, *Iain* (isn't it Ian?)...

You can sign as Iain at the end of your post.

About the embarrasing situation:

_¡Me *da*__ un poco vergüenza!_ = I'm a bit embarrased.

darse vergüenza = tener vergüenza

_Tengo vergüenza de ir contigo._
_Me da vergüenza estar aquí._
_Me estás dando mucha vergüenza._

You can also say ashamed (= avergonzado).

I'm embarrassed! = Estoy avergonzado = Tengo vergüenza

*CROM*


----------



## Everness

cromteaches said:
			
		

> So, *Iain* (isn't it Ian?)...



Otro ejemplo: Me da verguenza cambiarle el nombre a la gente.


----------



## Helicopta

cromteaches said:
			
		

> You can sign as Iain at the end of your post.


 Oops! Homer Simpson moment... *Doh!*


My name's definitely *Iain *there are two spellings of the name. Mine is the original (I think) Scottish spelling not the English *Ian*, thanks to my Scottish Aunt.

Thanks for the help on embarrassment guys.


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations, Iain... may your knowledge come to our rescue for many posts to come!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Like an Angel

Congratulations Helicopta!!!!

Tarra! Tata! Tada! etc. etc. etc.


----------



## cuchuflete

I suppose I'm getting way off topic by not discussing lo que me da vergüenza, but


It's a pleasure to congratulate a fine contributor to the life of ideas.

¡Felicidades Helicopta!

 Abrazos,
Cuchu
​


----------



## Everness

Helicopta said:
			
		

> Oops! Homer Simpson moment... *Doh!*
> 
> 
> My name's definitely *Iain *there are two spellings of the name. Mine is the original (I think) Scottish spelling not the English *Ian*, thanks to my Scottish Aunt.
> 
> Thanks for the help on embarrassment guys.



Perdona mi ignorancia... I thought that Ian was an Irish name! 
Mente confundida


----------



## abc

Helicopta,

How would one say Congratulations in the Scottish accent?

Congratulations to you in my accent.


----------

